# Portland/Ny Trade Rumor



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Rasheed Wallace for Antonio McDyess and Clarence Weatherspoon. If that trade could be pulled off I would forget all of Layden's pass moves.

It also works with Kurt Thomas instead of Weatherspoon so either way, I could live with that move...


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> Rasheed Wallace for Antonio McDyess and Clarence Weatherspoon. If that trade could be pulled off I would forget all of Layden's pass moves.
> 
> It also works with Kurt Thomas instead of Weatherspoon so either way, I could live with that move...



ummmm, and this is a rumor because you heard it where?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> Rasheed Wallace for Antonio McDyess and Clarence Weatherspoon. If that trade could be pulled off I would forget all of Layden's pass moves.
> 
> It also works with Kurt Thomas instead of Weatherspoon so either way, I could live with that move...


I think the Blazers would want more for Wallace. Especially since McDyess is always injured and Weatherspoon isn't good. I think they would want to get a PG or a pure C for Wallace.


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

No one is taking Clarence Weatherspoon off of our hands.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I could see Portland dealing Wallace to New York, but New York would be giving up Allan Houston in the deal. This also goes hand in hand with Bonzi Wells being shopped to Indaina for Jamison Brewer and Al Harrington. Portland would need to make room in the starting line up for Houston and Harrington would be a great small forward to play next to Randolph. :yes:


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

This is no rumour.It was never talked about.Just another mad up trade.Why do some Knick fans make us all look like idiots?If you have an idea label it "IDEA" not "rumour"!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Portland/Ny Trade Rumor*



> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> 
> I think the Blazers would want more for Wallace. Especially since McDyess is always injured and Weatherspoon isn't good. I think they would want to get a PG or a pure C for Wallace.


Ditto. Mcdyess is Gimpy beyond gimpy, and weatherspoon is nothing. Wallace is perfectly healthy (physically) and a top 15 player. I don't see it happening.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

NYKBaller you are a fool.At least back up your claims.This isnt a rumour.Just a dumb made up trade by you.


----------

